# My Neat Journal



## Nate K (Nov 10, 2006)

This is my journal.  I am planning on keeping this one untill I finish cutting in    2-4 weeks.  I'm 6'1" and 187 with shorts, shirt, shoes.  
I'm doing a P/RR/P/S type routine.  I'm doing P/RR/P/P or p/rr/p/rr for legs.  
My shin splints came back a few days ago form leg day, B-Ball, and cardio day.  I hate my flat feet.
Last year at college I just kept playing B-Ball and runnin with the shinsplints; it wasn't smart.

Yesterdays workout

Bi's, Tri's, Forearms- (S) - 
(Drop Sets) Chinup 4x8-10 - _get 4-6 weighted reps then drop the D.B._ 
(21's) 3xB.B. Curl, 
(1 1/2) Inc. D.B. Curl 1x8-10  

(Drop Sets) Skullcrushers 4x8-10, 
(21's) 3xPressdown, 
(1 1/2) Dips 1x8-10 

 Forearms  
(Triple Drop sets) 2x D.B. Hold
Some B.T.B wrist curls.

I'm taking some Arginine/Ornithine; arms felt very blood filled 

Will post todays workout later.


----------



## Nate K (Nov 10, 2006)

I know it's sad that I have an arm day but it's so much fun.


----------



## mike456 (Nov 10, 2006)

Nate K said:


> I know it's sad that I have an arm day but it's so much fun.



are you working on fixing your flat feet?


----------



## fufu (Nov 10, 2006)

lawl, the ol' arm day. I see alot of advanced guys doing it, works for some I suppose. I don't know if I have shin splints but when I walk fast or run for a very short amount of time the front of my lower legs get super tight and feel uncomfortable. I have flat feet too.


----------



## Nate K (Nov 10, 2006)

mike456 said:


> are you working on fixing your flat feet?



I think that is impossible with todays medical knowledge.
I just realized during my workout that I think my leg problems are bein agrivated by these new leg exercises I am doing.  I think my tissue will develop and be stronger in the end.


----------



## Nate K (Nov 10, 2006)

fufu said:


> lawl, the ol' arm day. I see alot of advanced guys doing it, works for some I suppose. I don't know if I have shin splints but when I walk fast or run for a very short amount of time the front of my lower legs get super tight and feel uncomfortable. I have flat feet too.



Damn feet.  It seems that evolutionary speaking all this would have taken care of itself. 
We should have all gone shoeless from birth, eh?


----------



## Nate K (Nov 10, 2006)

*Legs, Grip*

Weighed in at 186 today

Legs, Forearms- (P) - 

Front Squat 4x5- 1x135, 3x185 _(I should have gone heavier, these #'s are bad.  I am still getting accustomed to olympic style.)_

Supported One-Leg Squat 3x5-6, _(I think I could get a couple of these unassisted if I was fresh.  Yeah buddieeeeee.  How exciting.)_

B.B. Lunge 2x5-6- 2x95 

D.B. Bulgarian Squat 1x5-6- 40's _(Was havin some balance problems with the left leg but finished out the set fine.)_ 


Forearms

3x Bumper plate pinches 35's
3x Reverse Curl


This was kind of a light power day,


----------



## fufu (Nov 10, 2006)

Yeah getting used to the front squats can take a bit, just do them consistantly and keep those shoulders high and tight. Nice lunges, I haven't done those in a while.


----------



## Nate K (Nov 11, 2006)

fufu said:


> Yeah getting used to the front squats can take a bit, just do them consistantly and keep those shoulders high and tight. Nice lunges, I haven't done those in a while.




Shoulders high n tight.


----------



## Nate K (Nov 11, 2006)

*Chest, Traps*

Weight 187

Chest, Traps- (P) - 

Bench Press 5x2- 1x225, 1x230, 3x225  _(Last rep on last set was nice...nice as in difficult)_

Inc. D.B. Bench 4x5- 1x70's, 1x75's, 3x80's  _(I didn't think I would get the 80's for 3 sets)_

Low Cable Fly 3x6-8 

*Traps*
2xB.B. Shrugs, 2xRev. Shrug, 2xD.B. Shrug


----------



## fufu (Nov 11, 2006)

Nice bb/db benching.


----------



## mike456 (Nov 11, 2006)

Nate K said:


> I think that is impossible with todays medical knowledge.
> I just realized during my workout that I think my leg problems are bein agrivated by these new leg exercises I am doing.  I think my tissue will develop and be stronger in the end.



you can fix pronanted feet


----------



## mike456 (Nov 11, 2006)

here check this article out:
http://www.t-nation.com/findArticle.do?article=314nean2

there is 5 parts if you want to read the rest


----------



## Nate K (Nov 12, 2006)

mike456 said:


> here check this article out:
> http://www.t-nation.com/findArticle.do?article=314nean2
> 
> there is 5 parts if you want to read the rest



Thanks mike.  I'd never this Neaderthal no more articles before.  I read the first two so far.  I feel I am good except I need to have my feet faceing directly forward,  mine externally rotate some. These are good articles.


----------



## Nate K (Nov 12, 2006)

fufu said:


> Nice bb/db benching.



You are too kind.  That front squatting has my quads sore.  I have many good things to say about them


----------



## Nate K (Nov 13, 2006)

Weight - 186- had some sushi last night.   

Back, Calves- (P) - 
*Back*

Deads 5x3 - 1x315, 1x335, 3x315 - _I tried a 2nd set of 335 but it wasn't going anywhere, I felt good and thought I would get more weight up._ 

Yates Row 2x5 - 2x205 

D.B. Row 4x6 - 1x80's, 3x100's

W.G. Pulldown 3x5-6 



*Calves*

Had plenty of energy today.  The pretty college boys were irritating me today because I let them.  I got some looks, I'm quiet but you stand out when people just sit there and do curls or.


----------



## Nate K (Nov 14, 2006)

11-14 
Weight - 185.5

Shoulders, Abs- (S) - 

(1 1/2) Standing Mil. Press 3x8-10, 
(S.S.) Seated D.B. Press/Hammer Strength Press 3x8-10, 
(Double Drop) D.B. Lateral Raise 3x8-10  

*Abs*
(S.S.) 3xLeg Ups/Machine Crunch 
(Drop Sets) 3xDouble Crunch


----------



## fufu (Nov 14, 2006)

lawl, those pretty boys are morons. If you ever give farmer's walks a try I can garuntee every eye will be on you!

Sushi's good, I had some the other day.


----------



## Nate K (Nov 14, 2006)

fufu said:


> lawl, those pretty boys are morons. If you ever give farmer's walks a try I can garuntee every eye will be on you!
> 
> Sushi's good, I had some the other day.



"What is he doing walking back and forth holding the heavy D.B's?  I bet he can't curl it."
There was a fine blonde doing walking lunges but she won't look at me.  I would farmer's walk all over her.


----------



## fufu (Nov 14, 2006)

lawl


----------



## Nate K (Nov 15, 2006)

11-15 - 
*Bi's, Tri's, Forearms- (P) * 
*Bi's*

Chinup 6x3- 1xB.W +55, 1x65, 3x75, 1x65  

Inc. D.B. curl 3x6 - 35's 

B.B. curl 1x6-8  

*Tri's*

C.G. Bench 6x3- 1x185, 2x195, 1x200, 2x195 
Skullcrushers 3x5-6, 
Dips 1xFailure 

* Forearms*

2xD.B. Holds w/ 100's
(S.S.) 2xPlate pinch/Rev. Curl


----------



## Nate K (Nov 17, 2006)

11-17 - Legs, Forearms- (R.R.) - 

Slightly Supported One-Leg Squat 3x6 
Front Squat 3x6 - 185, 185, 175 
D.B. Bulgarian Squat 2x8-10 - 35's, 25's
Squat 2x10-12 - 135, 135-Failed 


Forearms


----------



## Nate K (Nov 18, 2006)

11-18 - Chest, Lower Leg- (R.R.) 

*Chest*

Bench 3x8, 
Uni-Lateral Flat D.B. Press 3x8-10 
Inc. D.B. Fly 3x10-12 
Low Cable Fly 3x10-15 

I messed up the rep schemes a bit so no weight is posted.


*Lower Leg work*

This girl asked me to take a pair of 45's off the leg press for her then I mumbled in attempt to explain how the saftey lever worked.  After that we had sex.


----------



## fufu (Nov 18, 2006)

Nate K said:


> This girl asked me to take a pair of 45's off the leg press for her then I mumbled in attempt to explain how the saftey lever worked.  After that we had sex.


----------



## Nate K (Nov 20, 2006)

Weight- 185 - first day to hit below 186

11-20 - Back, Abs - (S) - 

(Rest Pause) Weighted W.G. Pullups 3x12 
(S.S.) Machine Row/Yates Row 3x8-10 
(Drop Set) B.B. Row 2x8-10                         
(1 1/2) C.G. Pulldown 2x8-10  


*Abs*
(S.S.) 3xWeighted Leg Raise (hanging from pullup bar)/Decline Situp
(S.S.) 3xRev. Crunch, Machine Crunch  


Going back to Texas tommorow.  I think I will end the cut on Thanksgiving day.


----------



## Nate K (Nov 24, 2006)

Cut is over, I weigh 180 neked, I think I'm down to single digit B.F.

11-24 - Hams, Abs - (P) - 

Sumo Deadlift 5x5- No Wraps, never went over 295, tried Sumo Style out, much better on the back

D.B. Straight Leg Deads 3x5-6- 1x80's, 2x85's No wraps, my grip is not that strong.

Hypers 2x6-8 - 2x B.W. +25

Was planning on doing 2 sets of Single leg leg press but forgot, I almost never forget like this.


Abs
2xGorrila Ups
2xMachine Crunch
2xBench Twists


----------



## Nate K (Nov 25, 2006)

Chest, Lower Leg - (P) - 

Bench 5x5- 195, 205, 185, 185, 185 

 Inc. Bench 2x6- 145, 135 (slow bodybuilder style)

Dec. D.B. Fly 2x6-8- 35's, 35's

(Drops Set) Low Cable Fly 2x6-8  


Lower Legs


----------



## fufu (Nov 25, 2006)

Nice, how long were you cutting for?


----------



## Nate K (Nov 27, 2006)

fufu said:


> Nice, how long were you cutting for?



Just about a month, I didn't want to go through winter being a fatty.  I didn't notice untill today how much my legs leaned out.


----------



## Nate K (Nov 27, 2006)

Back, Lower Legs - (P) - 
W.G. Pullup 4x3- 3x60, 1x55 , 
Inverted Row 3x5-6, 
H.S. Uni-lateral Pulldown 3x6-8, 
W.G. Seated Row 3x6-8 (haven't done these in never or at least a year.)  


Lower Legs


----------



## fufu (Nov 27, 2006)

Feels great coming off from a cut, how did the your strength levels fair during it?


----------



## Nate K (Nov 27, 2006)

fufu said:


> Feels great coming off from a cut, how did the your strength levels fair during it?



Bench went up, deadlift stalled and might have decreased a little, I tried sumo style last time and I'm going to switch to that. 
My knee had been hurting (patellar tendon) but it is better now.  Have to remember to warmup properly.
The pain is was only there during the first working set last session.

My knee started hurting from bill star 5x5 squat routine.  I only got half way through because of the pain but I think my knees were flaring out and I wasn't paying attention to form.  

I remember reading in you journal about some knee trouble, hows it going?

One goal is to be able to front squat 225.  I have a feeling that if I get my front squat up the regular back squat will shoot up very quickly.


----------



## fufu (Nov 27, 2006)

It is still bothering me. However, I think front squats won't bother it as much though. I think it is either a tracking problem, burtitis, or tendonitis. Atleast it isn't a meniscal problem though.


----------



## Nate K (Nov 27, 2006)

fufu said:


> It is still bothering me. However, I think front squats won't bother it as much though. I think it is either a tracking problem, burtitis, or tendonitis. Atleast it isn't a meniscal problem though.




Tracking problem?

I meant to say my goal was 225 4x3 front squat earlier.


----------



## fufu (Nov 27, 2006)

Nate K said:


> Tracking problem?
> 
> I meant to say my goal was 225 4x3 front squat earlier.



Like, the kneecap is not gliding properly across the joint. I really should go get it checked out, but I'm better of doing a self diagnosis here at school because the health clinic is a joke when it comes to to this kind of thing.

I'm lead to believe that this is my problem.


----------



## Nate K (Nov 27, 2006)

Hhee, I can imagine going to the college health clinic for that. Maybe you could get some pills.


----------



## fufu (Nov 28, 2006)

Nate K said:


> Hhee, I can imagine going to the college health clinic for that. Maybe you could get some pills.



I'm guessing that is exactly what they would do.


----------



## Nate K (Nov 28, 2006)

Weight- 185.5 - Started on some creatine again last night.

11-28 - Shoulders, Traps - (R.R.) - 
Standing Mil. Press 4x6- 2x120, Fx120, 1x105  
Uni-Lateral Seated D.B. Press 3x8-10- 3x40's 
D.B. Rear Delt Raise 2x8-10
Lateral Raise 3x10-12 -- 

*Traps*
5xB.B. Shrug 
1x D.B. Shrug


----------



## Nate K (Nov 29, 2006)

Bi's, Tri's, Forearms - (R.R.)
 Chinups 5x5- 4x55, 1x50 - - I dont know if I should give myself the last set
B.B. Curl 2x8-10 
Inc. D.B. Hammer Curl 2x10-12 -- 

*Tri's*
C.G. Bench 3x6- 1x165, 1x170, 1x175 - easy PR       
   Dips 3x8-10, 
Pressdown 3x10-12  


*Forearms*
Rope twist ups and D.B. Hold


----------



## Nate K (Nov 30, 2006)

Hams, Abs - (R.R.)  
Straight Leg Deads 3x5- 1x225, 1x245, 1x265  
Sumo Deads 3x6 - 1x245, 2x225 - (these felt great although the weight was light.)
One-Leg RDL's 2x8 - 1x45, 1x50 - (balance is getting better with these) 
Hyperextensions 2x10-12 1xB.W., 1x+10

*Abs* 
2xWeighted Leg ups, 
2xCable Crunch 
Planks 

This workout felt great


----------



## Nate K (Dec 1, 2006)

"Fourth, can you honestly address your weaknesses at the start of a workout, in a strange gym, or when other alpha males are training near you? The moment guys who look like frat boys start training near me, I front squat. I'm not doing sets of triples in the pull-up when these guys are working their heavy triceps extensions, bro. Sorry, my ego can't do it. "


----------



## Nate K (Dec 2, 2006)

(Slow) Bench 3x5-6 - 1x195, 2x185
 (S.S.) Dips/ Inc. Pushups 3x8-10- Very humbeling
(S.S.) D.B. Inc. Bench/Inc. D.B. Fly 2x8-10,                             
(Drop Set/S.S.) Low Cable Fly/Machine Press 2x8-10 

*Abs*
(S.S.) 3xGorrila Up's/Woodchop, 
(Drop Set/S.S.) 2xWeighted Crunches/Rev. Crunch, 
1xPlanks


----------



## fufu (Dec 2, 2006)

What are gorilla ups?


----------



## fufu (Dec 2, 2006)

Nate K said:


> "Fourth, can you honestly address your weaknesses at the start of a workout, in a strange gym, or when other alpha males are training near you? The moment guys who look like frat boys start training near me, I front squat. I'm not doing sets of triples in the pull-up when these guys are working their heavy triceps extensions, bro. Sorry, my ego can't do it. "



lawl, what is that from?


----------



## Nate K (Dec 2, 2006)

fufu said:


> What are gorilla ups?




Haha, I call them that but...It's when you do a hanging leg raise, keep legs straight the whole time and bring them up to the bar your holding on.  If you could do these while doing a gorrila hang (one arm), woah super cool dude-o.


----------



## Nate K (Dec 2, 2006)

fufu said:


> lawl, what is that from?




T-nation article.


----------



## Nate K (Dec 3, 2006)

12-3 - Quads, Lower Legs - (P) - 
Front Squat 4x3- 4x195 
 Hack Squat 4x5-6 - 
 Bulgarian Squat 3x5-6  

Lower Legs

Front squat form is feeling good now, no pain in wrists, I'm going deeper now, almost ATG.
I was planning on doing 6x3 on the front squats but I decided to take it easy on the knee.  If it is not 97% by next week I will do an easy leg press, hack squat, lunge or bulgarian squat workout.


----------



## Double D (Dec 3, 2006)

4 sets of 195 with front squats?

If so thats pretty good. Nice work.


----------



## Nate K (Dec 4, 2006)

Double D said:


> 4 sets of 195 with front squats?
> 
> If so thats pretty good. Nice work.



THANK you sir.  I have not done reg. heavy squats for a few good weeks now.


----------



## Nate K (Dec 4, 2006)

12-4 - Back, Grip - (R.R.) - 
W.G. Pullups 5x5- 4x45, 1x40- P.R. 
Yates Row 3x6-8 - 1x205, 2x185
D.B. Row 3x10-12 - 1x90, 1x80, 1x75  

Bar hangs for grip


----------



## fufu (Dec 4, 2006)

Yes, nice job on the front squats. I rarely see people squat over 185 with those....well I hardly see anyone do them at all for that matter. Good job. It's good to see people do them in generally. They are inherently one of those harder movements to master so people just don't put the effort in.


----------



## Nate K (Dec 4, 2006)

fufu said:


> Yes, nice job on the front squats. I rarely see people squat over 185 with those....well I hardly see anyone do them at all for that matter. Good job. It's good to see people do them in generally. They are inherently one of those harder movements to master so people just don't put the effort in.



Thanks, fufu is a 1337 front squatter.
I'm glad I'm getting the olympic form down, it feels good.


----------



## Nate K (Dec 6, 2006)

Weight - 187

Wed. 12-5 - Shoulders - (P)- Bi's, Tri's - (S) 
 Standing Mil. Press 6x3- 1x135, Fx140, 2x135, 1x130, 1x125 
Machine Rear Delt 3x6-8 

Bi's 
(S.S.) Weighted Chinups/Inc. D.B. curl 3x8-10 

Tri's
 (S.S.) Dips/Skullcrushers 3x8-10


----------



## Nate K (Dec 7, 2006)

The end of this semester is affecting my recovery A Lot.
All this writing and thinking does not go well with lifting weights often.
It's ok baby, wednesday is the last day...


----------



## Nate K (Dec 8, 2006)

12-6 - Hams, Traps - (S) - 
(Rest-Pause) Sumo Deads 3x8-10- 2x275, 1x235 
One-Leg RDL's 3x6 (I was going to do drop sets but I would of had to drop the weight very low and been on the floor gasping, maybe next time) 
(Slow) Hyperextensions 2x8-10  

(S.S.) 4xRev. Shrug/D.B. Shrug,     
(Double Drop) 1xB.B. Shrug


----------



## fufu (Dec 8, 2006)

Must...finish...semester....gah!


----------



## Nate K (Dec 9, 2006)

fufu said:


> Must...finish...semester....gah!




This weekend is great, writing for classes.  It's ok though.


Sat. 12-9

Played B-Ball by myself and ran a little bit back n forth.


----------



## Nate K (Dec 10, 2006)

Quads, Forearms - (S) - 
(S.S.) Assisted One-Leg Squat/B.B. Lunge 2x8-10
 B.B. Lunge 1x8-10, 
(Last Set Drop) Hack Squat 3x8-10 


-- Forearms

Puny workout but for legs.  Knee would have been around 100% if I didn't play basketball yesterday.


----------



## fufu (Dec 10, 2006)

Sucks how hard court activity owns the knees for us lifters.


----------



## Nate K (Dec 11, 2006)

Weight has been 187 on the scale past few days.

12-11 - Chest, Abs - (R.R.) 

Bench 5x5- 1x185, 1x205, 3x195 -PR
Inc. D.B 3x8-10
 Low Cable Fly 3x10-12 -- 

*Abs*
2xLeg Raises, 2xDouble Crunch, 2xMed. Ball Planks


----------



## Nate K (Dec 12, 2006)

I will count this as a de-load week.
Too much final work and packing to workout today, missed another day, Might get a light workout late tomorrow night.


----------



## fufu (Dec 12, 2006)

Deloads are ftw. No hard done, quite the contrary!


----------



## Nate K (Dec 13, 2006)

fufu said:


> Deloads are ftw. No hard done, quite the contrary!




I;m not exactly sure what your saying but I'm sure I agree.  what does ftw satnd for?  No harm done, quite the contrary?


----------



## fufu (Dec 13, 2006)

Nate K said:


> I;m not exactly sure what your saying but I'm sure I agree.  what does ftw satnd for?  No harm done, quite the contrary?



for the win. My point is deloads are good and it will help you instead of hindering you.


----------



## Nate K (Dec 14, 2006)

fufu said:


> for the win. My point is deloads are good and it will help you instead of hindering you.



Yeah, I don't quite mind when its "forced".

12-14 - Back, Calves - (S) - 
(Negatives) W.G. Pullups 3x6-8+Neg; 
(S.S.) Supported Row/C.G. Pulldown 3x8-10, 
(S.S.) Face Pulls/Seated Row 3x8-10,             
(Drop Set) Straight Arm Pulldown 1x8-10 -- Calves

*Calves*- I'm going to focus on using light weight for full range motion work working calves directly.  I really think this is the best for me, weight just puts too much stress on my achilelselesle tendon and the other foot tendons. 

(S.S.) Face Pulls/Seated Row 3x8-10,


----------



## Nate K (Dec 15, 2006)

12-15 - Hams, Abs, Forearms - (P) - 

Sumo Deads 4x3- 325, Deads have sucked lately, after my first working set I tried convential style and still wasn't going to move the weight I should be able to, all my other lifts have been increasing.
, Straight Leg Dead 2x5-6, 
Bulgarian Squat 2x5, 
Single Leg Leg-press 2x5-6 -- 

*Ab work*
2xWeighted Sit-ups,     2xLeg Downs, 2xRev. Crunch -- 


*Forearms*


----------



## fufu (Jan 2, 2007)

Happy birthday!


where are the workouts?


----------

